# help needed/condenser coil contact



## et30525 (Jul 18, 2006)

I recently replaced a friend's thermostat from a mechanical to a digital.  I placed all wires as used on old thermostat, but outside unit contact will not pull shut when calling for cooling.  I'm getting 24v to mag coil on contact.  I disconected wires & did read continuity through mag coil.  When contact is pushed shut, the fan motor & compressor both begin to work.  I tested both high voltage wires coming into the unit seperately, and got 120vac, though I have not read across the wires to make sure it's 220vac.
The unit is a Rheem RARA-024JAZ.  Does anyone have a specific schematic for the wiring of the contact for this unit?  I'm thinking my wires may have gotten crossed.  By the way a new contact was installed & still the same trouble.    Thank you.


----------



## CraigFL (Jul 19, 2006)

You say that when the contact is pushed shut, the compressor comes on... How about when you ground the control side of the mag coil? -- does it come on then too?? Does it come on when you ground at the unit AND at the thermostat this way?

Does it (still)work with the old mechanical thermostat?

Sometimes schematics are glued inside covers and panels on these units.


----------



## aceinstaller#1 (Jul 20, 2006)

did you jumper r and c


----------

